# xikar travel humidor long term use 30-50 cnt



## koprut69 (Nov 28, 2015)

So I have seen plenty of online reviews, and questions for the seller, where people are asking if the travel case humidors are good for long term storage. Im sad to say that replies often suggest against using it long term but the replier never actually says if he has tried or owns one big enough for long term storage. so here is my experience so far:

I own a xikar 30-50 travel case for about 4 months now and it is probably the most consistent humidor I have ever owned; came with a xikar bead disk rated for 50 sticks that works amazing. in the 4 months that I have been using it, I have never added PG solution and I open it all the time, as I am not an ager, I buy em, let em chill for a while, and smoke em and sometimes open it just to admire my babies. using a caliber IV I open it, close it, and for no reason at all go back to look 5 min later and its right back at 70% after slumping down to 62 or so%
I am not a cheap customer I only buys premiums the cheapest one sitting now is probably an 8 dollar stick. I do have some that have been their for the entire 4 months, as they can only be enjoyed with 2+ hours of chill time, and they feel, look, and smell great. (the trust I have in it)
The foam is removable and is not glued in and sits very snug both on the top and bottom. with out the foam I can fit 60-70 sticks. last I checked I had 15 church hills lined across the bottom and it will sit 3.5 church hill high if you don't pass the bottom half into the extra 1.5-2 inch space available in the top half. The foam helps if its not full of stogies to occupy space and I have yet to see a damp spot or trace of mold on the bottom foam pad I keep in there. has that air tight hiss every time I open it. Fashionable, maybe if you typically carry a plastic briefcase. functional 100%

I'd say if your a noobie and considering limiting your trips to the cigar shop or up grading your Tupperware get one of these. maybe a 15 case, probably will hold 20 sticks with out the foam. will cost way less than a wood one, does not need to be seasoned, has absolutely no new plastic smell, wont grow mold or call you names. toss a gel tube or bovida pack in to get the humidity stable, place stogies, smoke, add, repeat. that way you can enjoy your first experiences rather than hunting online for "is my humidor bad?" or "my cigars wont say they love me back.. help " questions.

long-term use : yes 
vacuum seal: yes
what's that on you desk inquiry effect: yes
more resale value than an average wood humidor : more than likely, list it a pistol case.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Sounds like it is working well for you. That's all that matters. I have never owned a travel case as nearly every cigar I have smoked was in the confines and comfort of my house. I think I really need to get out more.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

koprut69 said:


> So I have seen plenty of online reviews, and questions for the seller, where people are asking if the travel case humidors are good for long term storage. Im sad to say that replies often suggest against using it long term but the replier never actually says if he has tried or owns one big enough for long term storage. so here is my experience so far:
> 
> I own a xikar 30-50 travel case for about 4 months now and it is probably the most consistent humidor I have ever owned; came with a xikar bead disk rated for 50 sticks that works amazing. in the 4 months that I have been using it, I have never added PG solution and I open it all the time, as I am not an ager, I buy em, let em chill for a while, and smoke em and sometimes open it just to admire my babies. using a caliber IV I open it, close it, and for no reason at all go back to look 5 min later and its right back at 70% after slumping down to 62 or so%
> I am not a cheap customer I only buys premiums the cheapest one sitting now is probably an 8 dollar stick. I do have some that have been their for the entire 4 months, as they can only be enjoyed with 2+ hours of chill time, and they feel, look, and smell great. (the trust I have in it)
> ...


Love the free advertising! All I would warn people against is not to over humidify a Travel case. In a wooden humidor there is some room for over humidifying as no wood humidor is perfect, there is going to be some bleed off. In your case the ABS plastic and the seal make it a completely sealed environment. So if for some reason you had a 100ct or a 250ct humidifier in there or started to use only Distilled water instead of the PG Solution, you would start to see your numbers grow a little high. Some will argue that a wooden humidor is good for aging or gives that nice cedar musk to the cigars, but it is all preference, and in all honesty, I too use the 50-80 count as my longterm, and my hygro reads 70% every time.

Ken
XIKAR, Inc.
Consumer Advocate
[email protected]


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

Can attest, I have a xikar 10ct that serves as my "next to bat" case, just restock from my main storage as necessary. Slap a boveda inside and it's GG. Although I prefer the foam liners, cuz when you snap down the case there is a perfect gentle pressure to keep the sticks from moving really at all even if you toss it around a bit. Makes me feel better knowing they aren't rattling around like a can of pens.

Sometimes wish I had gotten a 5 count instead, though. I rarely if ever have a scenario I need more than that on the go, and the 10ct is far too small for useful longtime storage. When I first started smoking, I expected to never have more than 10, and intended to use it for my permanent storage. I blew the lid off that plan in a week, and doubled my tupperdor capacity twice in a month. It still performs fine, but I don't carry it around as much because I feel like there is too much room if I don't fill it to capacity.

How large is your 50? Is it practically a bin? Pic if ya got it.


----------



## koprut69 (Nov 28, 2015)

no pics srry I just got to work, im +9 hr here in the middle east ill take pics when I get home. mine is also back up storage but serves if I decide to contract in another country and helps that it has a place for a lock. I also have a 100 cnt wood humidor and the travel case serves as a place to acclimate my sticks after a long travel over seas. its 12x9x4.5 inches pretty much a fast suitcase.


----------



## XIKAR_Ken (Jul 11, 2014)

Here is a link to our page with the specs. Also, @Negatron, Christmas is coming up, I'm sure you can ask Santa for a 5 ct!

XIKAR | Travel Humidors


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I accidently found out you can store cigars long term. I have a cigar 15 count I take golfing . I forgot it at an out of town course and couldn't pick it up for three weeks. I thought I'd be throwing out a hundred bucks worth of cigars. It was a nice surprise to open it up and it was reading 65%. Now I keep it in my golf bag all summer and just replace the cigars we smoke. I also keep a couple of cutters and an extra lighter in it .Now I know I won't forget my smokes. Maybe my shoes but not my smokes.


----------



## koprut69 (Nov 28, 2015)

ubco3 that's the best man, lucky that a cigar fiend didn't find your sticks.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nope. Nice older lady. Wouldn't even take a tip for waiting for me to get back there to pick it up.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Xikar case tips (also applies to any of the ABS plastic cigar caddy cases):
1. If you want that cedar aroma, take one of the thin sheets of spanish cedar often found just under the lid in cigar boxs (like Tats), and put that under the bottom piece of foam. It will provide that spanish cedar smell we all love so much
2. Ditch the puck and get a small Boveda pack in your preferred rh (I prefer 62%); it will fit nicely under the bottom foam as well in small units, or at the foot in larger ones. I use one small pack in my 5, 10, and 15cts. I'd probably use two or four in the larger counts. You can get them on eBay for about $1/ea, and your humidor will stay rock solid for a very long time... I'm still using the packs I put in mine over a year ago, and they are still fairly plump.


----------



## koprut69 (Nov 28, 2015)

. I use the ceder sheets in my travel case but that 50cnt xikar puck is very nice starts as humi beads till you add water and has a great mesh cover and 2way humidity control. If comes free worth keeping.


----------



## CigarPlace (Dec 11, 2008)

I, too, use a Xikar 30-50 count travel humidor as my daily carry humidor. It goes just about everywhere with me. From home to the office and back again, on flights, trains, in the car, and all over the world, not that I'm some kind of jet-setter, but when I do travel it goes with me, carry-on or checked luggage and I've never had an issue. I keep my cigars in the cellophane though because I also take out the middle layers of foam and sometimes the foam gets a bit "grabby" with the feet of cigars and tears them up a bit but with the cello on this is never an issue. Working for a company that always has extra cellos around for the cigars that don't come in cello from the manufacturer does have it's advantages... 

I keep a layer of cedar splits on the bottom of the humidor under the foam along with 2 65% Boveda packs and I replaced the round Xikar crystal puck with a round hygrometer instead mainly to monitor temperatures more than humidity, but only because I'm notorious for leaving the humidor in my car... 

I can't recommend this any more highly.


----------



## HBNDN (Aug 9, 2017)

Old Smokey said:


> Sounds like it is working well for you. That's all that matters. I have never owned a travel case as nearly every cigar I have smoked was in the confines and comfort of my house. I think I really need to get out more.


. Haha


----------

